# Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method

## xXeNoNx

Здравствуйте, проблема такая...

При загрузке выдает 

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method

hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=2

Gentoo ставлю на ноут архитектура AMD64

в директории /dev, rtc не существует

Кто сталкивался, подскажите в чем может быть проблема

----------

## sbar

sbar@desktop ~ $ zgrep -i rtc /proc/config.gz | grep -v \#

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

----------

## ArtSh

А также обновите ядро.

----------

## xXeNoNx

Ядро 2.6.27...., там надо было просто символьную ссылку сделать на rtc0

все решено, всем спасибо

----------

